

PIMPD 1.0 - Perl Interface for the Music Player Daemon - Music is to be enjoyed. - trapd00r
http://github.com/trapd00r/pimpd

======
trapd00r
[http://github.com/trapd00r/pimpd/blob/master/pimpd-1.0-scree...](http://github.com/trapd00r/pimpd/blob/master/pimpd-1.0-screenshot.png)

